# Eddie Bauer infant sling from Target



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

So I got this sling as a present at the baby shower... http://www.target.com/Eddie-Bauer-In.../dp/B001OB9LB8

My daughter is a week old, I know I want to wear her but I have zero experience.

I have her in it now and I'm not sure if I'm doing it right. She seems quiet and sleepy and content, but she's ALWAYS quiet and sleepy and content... I'm wondering if it's curving her back and pushing her head forward too much... or, is she too young for it?

Has anyone tried this sling? Any tips on it?


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not familiar with this sling. What kind of adjustment does it have?

Can you post a picture or your DD in it?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

IME that type of sling is totally useless









-Angela


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Not only useless but dangerous.







You are right on in your instincts that this type of carrier pushes a baby's head too far forward. Tilting a baby's chin towards her chest puts her at risk for positional asphyxia (i.e. suffocation).

Seriously, I would cut it up and throw it away. I think these types of carriers are a tragedy waiting to happen.


----------



## mjg013 (Jul 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Not only useless but dangerous.







You are right on in your instincts that this type of carrier pushes a baby's head too far forward. Tilting a baby's chin towards her chest puts her at risk for positional asphyxia (i.e. suffocation).

Seriously, I would cut it up and throw it away. I think these types of carriers are a tragedy waiting to happen.









I agree. I got one of these from a consignment sale to try and it was horrid. It felt so insecure and I never wore baby in it after initially trying it out. Target carries Hotslings which are much more secure and safer imo. I still think wraps are the greatest though.


----------

